

Black Beauty: a shiny, scaly-skinned, 4.4B years old rock from Mars - oska
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6213/1044.full

======
notduncansmith
Off-topic, but this page took almost 10 seconds to load - and from what I can
tell, this website is largely focused on text content. How someone considers
this acceptable (in 2014) is beyond me. Normally, I dismiss the angry
sentiments about "text content sites with megabytes of Javascript that take
ages to load" as baseless and strawman-centered; now, however, I'm more
inclined to sympathize.

~~~
throwaway_yy2Di
I don't think it's a bandwidth problem. Here's a profile I captured in
Firefox:

[https://i.imgur.com/RJkD3YC.png](https://i.imgur.com/RJkD3YC.png)

All of those image thumbnails were waiting on a single server response that
took 9 seconds. This is repeatable: on each load, one or two requests take 10x
longer than the rest. They're not large files, in fact most of them are
already in the browser cache, and aren't resent (HTTP 304).

(Not an expert).

~~~
_tb
nerds

------
yummybear
The fact that it's sedimentary was surprising. I don't know if we've ever
acquired sedimentary rock from another world before (but granted I'm not in
the planetary-rock-business).

------
curiousDog
From the article, “What's a meteorite?” Piatek asked him—and an obsession was
born. Wait, he was a doctor and didn't know what a meteorite was until then?

~~~
adolph
A question and answer are not an immutable key value pair. Revisiting old
questions can sometimes yield new results as other information has been added
to one's schema.

Keep questioning?!

------
eternalban
Interestingly his last name apparently means "little piece" of something in
Polish.

